# Dr.Chronic



## roypat420 (Feb 12, 2007)

What is the "stealth packaging" and what happends if customs finds your seeds


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the stealth packaging is something that is not allowed to be discussed in this forum... think about it... 

They confiscate your seeds and you get a letter alerting you of your seized package.  C'est tout!


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 27, 2007)

I have ordered twice in the last month from the Dr. and got my beans within 5 days both times. I ordered 3 packs the first time and 6 packs the second. The stealth is good. I planted 3 mandala hashberry, 3 mandala speed queens, and 3 satori. 100% germ in dwc


----------

